# Costco, Sam's Club, Others Halt Photo Sites Over Possible Breach



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 21, 2015)

```
Costco Wholesale Corp (<span id="symbol_COST.O_0"><a href="http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/overview?symbol=COST.O">COST.O</a></span>), Sam’s Club (<span id="symbol_WMT.N_1"><a href="http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/overview?symbol=WMT.N">WMT.N</a></span>) and a handful of other large retailers have disabled their online photo printing stores in recent days, on concerns about a possible data breach at PNI Digital Media, which manages and/or hosts photo services sites.</p>
<p>Last week CVS Health Corp (<span id="symbol_CVS.N_2"><a href="http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/overview?symbol=CVS.N">CVS.N</a></span>) disabled its <a class="vglnk" href="http://cvsphoto.com/" rel="nofollow">CVSphoto.com</a> site, and the week before Walmart Canada’s (<span id="symbol_WMT.N_3"><a href="http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/overview?symbol=WMT.N">WMT.N</a></span>) walmartphotocentre.ca took a similar action after it was informed that customer credit card data had been potentially compromised.</p>
<p>Other photo printing sites that might have been recently affected included Rite Aid Corp (<span id="symbol_RAD.N_4"><a href="http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/overview?symbol=RAD.N">RAD.N</a></span>) and British supermarket chain Tesco’s (<span id="symbol_TSCO.L_5"><a href="http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/overview?symbol=TSCO.L">TSCO.L</a></span>).</p>
<p><a href="http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/07/21/us-cyberattack-retail-idUSKCN0PV00520150721" target="_blank">Read more at Reuters</a></p>
<p>Photo Credit // REUTERS/RICHARD CLEMENT</p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2015)

Not good news, a lot of photographers use the Costco online service. I occasionally have a large poster printed at my local store, at least until I bought a old Epson 7600 24 in printer. That makes poster sized prints and banners just fine, and the $100 price was right. It works on Windows 7 64 bit too.


----------



## RGF (Jul 21, 2015)

seems the hacker will never stop. They like to cause trouble for the sake of causing trouble.


----------



## LDS (Jul 21, 2015)

RGF said:


> They like to cause trouble for the sake of causing trouble.



Today, it's for the sake of making money. It became a true criminal business. That's why we should become aware of what we store (personal data, credit card numbers, etc.) and where. All those informations, when stolen (and often even when not stolen... ;D ) can be sold for money.
We should also start to asses any online business - including cloud backups, photo printin services, etc. - for how much secure they are - not only how much they cost. After all, who would store anything in banks or warehouses with a very low security record? Digital assets are no different.


----------



## Houndog (Jul 21, 2015)

As a retired IT manager with some training in security, I think the hackers are showing HUMAN weaknesses. It is far easier to implement technical security tools. People don't always follow procedures, they use simple passwords, they don't use strong encryption and other readily-available ways to improve security.

Given enough time, almost any system can be compromised. However, I note that no one has yet been able to take all of the gold from Fort Knox.


----------

